# farmhouse pitcher



## DKMD (Nov 3, 2012)

My wife requested a farmhouse style pitcher, so I grabbed a chunk of pear and gave it a try. Here's the result of the trial run. About 10" tall and finished with walnut oil and beeswax. The handle is a laminate of white oak and walnut veneer.

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

[attachment=13090][attachment=13091][attachment=13092]


----------



## Mike Jones (Nov 3, 2012)

That is really nice. One of my favorite forms...done nicely!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 4, 2012)

Thats awesome ! Nice design and great proportions. But tell us more about the handle. Is it steam bent? I have tried several from solid cut outs and not a single one came out well. I love this! 
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice old charm to this one, I think you nailed it. Uh explain the staples in the base, those aren't surgical quality as they rusted! Looks like you where closing a wound.  All kidding aside nicely done, has a wonderful old charm to it.


----------



## phinds (Nov 4, 2012)

That's REALLY terrific.

What kind of pear is that?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2012)

That's coo and quirky all at once. The romex staples is what makes it quirky or shall I say "unique". Just the type of repair a farmer might effect. What type of fasteners are holding the handle?


----------



## DKMD (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks folks!

Phinds... This is Bradford pear... It's everywhere around here, but the figure in this piece is not the norm.

Scott, the handle was my second try. The first attempt was with zebra wood veneer, and it broke in the form. I took four strips of QS white oak veneer and 1 piece of walnut veneer and ran them under hot water. I wrapped them in a damp paper towel then stuck them in the microwave for about 20 seconds. After taking them out of the microwave, I coated them with titebond III and clamped them in a form overnight. A belt sander and a little hand sanding got me to what you see here. It's not perfect, and I may try steam bending a solid piece next.

Rob, this would probably hold water just fine, but it's probably not going to get used.

Kevin, the staples and tacks came from Lowe's. I pre-drilled for both to keep things from splitting. They're kind of rustic and irregular to mimic hand cut fasteners. The tacks in the handle are the dark version of the copper tacks I used on the maple burl wall hanging posted recently.


----------



## BarbS (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, I Like That A Lot. Wonderfully executed!


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Nov 4, 2012)

That's a pretty neat piece. 
How did you turn the lip at the top? Offcenter turning?


----------



## kweinert (Nov 4, 2012)

Dan.S.314 said:


> That's a pretty neat piece.
> How did you turn the lip at the top? Offcenter turning?



Just a wild guess on my part (which means I'm likely to be wrong) but it sort of looks like it's a round turning all the way but the top was cut at an angle.

In any case it's a very nice bit of turning, very elegant looking.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2012)

kweinert said:


> .. it sort of looks like it's a round turning all the way but the top was cut at an angle...



I don't think so. I had to get schooled on this with my barky bowl a few weeks ago. Look at it now . . . 

[attachment=13115]

It's the angle at the top which gives it the spout. Cut flat is would be a vase with an equal curve all around. At least that's my guess.


----------



## bench1holio (Nov 4, 2012)

very cool david!  really thinking outside the box away from traditional turning. i like this alot.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks folks! Weinert is right about the top... I turned it round then made an angle cut on the bandsaw. A little dremel work and some hand sanding finished the job.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Nov 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Thanks folks! Weinert is right about the top... I turned it round then made an angle cut on the bandsaw. A little dremel work and some hand sanding finished the job.



Ah, that makes more sense. Really flows well like that.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2012)

Dan.S.314 said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks folks! Weinert is right about the top... I turned it round then made an angle cut on the bandsaw. A little dremel work and some hand sanding finished the job.
> ...



Doesn't make sense to me I remain confused. No news there.


----------



## myingling (Nov 4, 2012)

Thats Nice


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 4, 2012)

I love your work Doc. Ever thought about using bone cement that you dont use at work to fill cracks and help hold things together?


----------



## DKMD (Nov 4, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> I love your work Doc. Ever thought about using bone cement that you dont use at work to fill cracks and help hold things together?



No way! That stuff stinks like a skunk's butt.


----------

